
I found a pony in Apple's iBoot source code - thecodeboy
https://medium.com/aishik/i-found-a-pony-in-apples-iboot-source-code-def8cef10b24
======
gvb
jgs - looks like Joan G Stark

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Stark](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Stark)

[http://www.asciiworld.com/+-joan_stark_jgs-+.html](http://www.asciiworld.com/+-joan_stark_jgs-+.html)

~~~
thecodeboy
Oh that's interesting! Thanks for sharing.

------
zeristor
I was expecting £25

